# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Best food for froglets?

## Brett

What's the best food for poison dart froglets?

----------


## Paul Rust

*Fruit flies*

----------


## Kurt

Springtails for dart frog froglets, flies for the adults and subadults.

----------


## John Clare

> Springtails for dart frog froglets


Most commonly available dart frogs (tinctorius, terribilis, even some thumbnail species) can take the smaller fruitflies and stunted fruitflies from the beginning.  Springtails are only necessary for smaller froglets and they are good for providing variety.

----------


## JimO

Agreed.  I breed D. tinctorius azureus and D. auratus, which are larger species and my froglets can handle fruit flies from the beginning.  Springtails and dwarf woodlice are good for thumbnail species.  Adult frogs and juveniles of larges species love termites, which are high in protein and fat, but you don't want to overfeed with termites unless you want couch potatoe frogs  :Big Grin: .  I also understand that you can't overfeed growing froglets.  In fact, it's been my observation that their growth rate is directly proportional to their food intake (which seems painfully obvious), but the food taken by young dart frogs goes pretty much entirely to growth and not fat.

For larger species you can also use pinhead crickets, the smallest mealworms available, small waxworms, and rice flower beetle larvae.

----------

